# Just passed NREMT, confused about next steps...



## Prince Aladdin (May 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I just passed my NREMT exam five months after taking the class, so I don't remember anything the instructor told me about the certification procedure.  Should I get certified through Alameda County, which is where I go to school (for 1 more year) or through LA county, which is where I live?

I am on the Alameda County website and I need some clarification please.

(1) My parents claim my instructor never mailed the course completion certificate and I am tempted to believe them because I never            gave him my address.  Can I request another one from him?
(2) Will the NREMT service send both the certificate and the card to me?
(3) So I fill out the Live Scan form twice and send one to Alameda and take the other one to the Live          Scan Agency?  Why do I send a copy to Alameda County?  Shouldn't the Live Scan Agency send one      AFTER the results of my background check come through?

Also, do I submit all of my documents at the same time, through the mail?  Can I get my Live Scan done earlier?

After I get certified through a county, am I ready to work?


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 5, 2015)

For #2 I can say you will get a sew on patch, some CE information, a letter, your certification, and your card in an envelope in the mail. 

I can't help you on the rest, sorry.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 5, 2015)

Can we PLEASE make a sticky?

1- I don't know what to tell you, but you should have a course completion certificate at least on file with NREMT.

2- a card is all you need.

3- go to live scan place, pay twice, one goes to county ( where you want to work) and one goes to DMV.

ALSO- go to your local EMS Agency for any questions.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 5, 2015)

So in CA are you licensed by county, or by the state? Or both...?


----------



## squirrel15 (May 5, 2015)

From what I have gathered here, LA county requires more certificates in order to be certified there, so I would suggest looking into what needs done for LA county if you intend on working there in the future. 

And I would check the NREMT website to see what they have in file for you.


----------



## Nestor (May 6, 2015)

NREMT will mail you your certificate/card and a patch. I believe you will have to apply for your state card wherever your current scope is from. You need to mail or personally hand in copies of your course completion from your school which will state what scope you are under, nremt card, LiveScan (for that certain county office) and Drivers license. And you need to pay their fee for your state card. (Google your counties emt initial certification application)
After that you can apply for your Ambulance Drivers License. And if you want to work in LA County you will have to take an expanded scope class.


----------



## OhItzJimmy (May 7, 2015)

As soon as I passed my EMT Program I studied my *** off for the NREMT, about a week later I went back to my school to get the voucher & the Certification of Completion. When I got it I quickly applied to the NREMT, I took it about 3 days later & found out I passed 1 day later. During the waiting period I went to the DMV and bought the ambulance hand book (more like a packet) for $5, the Medical Examination form (DL51) & the live scan form. When I got my NREMT Card & Certification & a NREMT Patch (don't buy 1 because they already send you 1). I went to do my live scan for the dmv & the county about $150 for both live scans. When finished I applied to LA County, I mailed everything on the checklist including the $125 check. About 3-4 weeks later I got the LA County Card in the mail, I then started to apply to a bunch of EMT companies. I went to do a interview & got hired right away, they gave me 30 days to get my ADL (Ambulance Drivers License). And they sent and gave me a check to do my Medical Exam. I went they did a drug screen and filled out my DL51 form & gave me a Medical Examiners Certificate, then the MD told me i had to give it to the DMV in 10 days or I have to redo it. 5 days later I went to the DMV, paid $25 & they made me do the ambulance test. I wasn't ready for the test but it was pretty simple, I eventually passed. Now I can start working.


----------



## James2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Grimes said:


> For #2 I can say you will get a sew on patch, some CE information, a letter, your certification, and your card in an envelope in the mail.
> 
> I can't help you on the rest, sorry.



does the nremt card comes with the patch letter?

because i just got my patch but no national registry cert or card, is it different letters?


----------



## Nestor (Jun 25, 2015)

James2015 said:


> does the nremt card comes with the patch letter?
> 
> because i just got my patch but no national registry cert or card, is it different letters?



It should all come together. You should've received a cert. Along with a congratulatory letter that will have your card attached. You might want to get ahold of them.


----------



## RedAirplane (Jun 25, 2015)

You can get certified in any county in California to work in any county (theoretically), but it is best to go to the local EMS office in the county in which you will be working. 

Some counties have extra requirements, so if you come with a California card issued in County X but County Y wants you to have a million ICS courses, you'll have some red tape to cut through before you can actually sign on with a company in County Y.


----------

